# this was funny..



## BJClark (Oct 13, 2009)

New link posted below...


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 13, 2009)

Not working?


----------



## Bern (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL

Very basic humour, but it is funny.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 13, 2009)

Try this one..

Waterbed Prank | SPIKE


----------



## Skyler (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen that one. It seems to be a classic.


----------

